# Wish me luck!!!



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Tomorrow I go under the knife for septorhinoplasty (sp?) surgery to straighten my nose which I broke at work in April. Smacked myself in the face with a cordless drill while on a ladder  .

Should only be off work a couple of days, longer if I can talk my doctor into it


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats a pretty fancy name for a Nose Job :wink:

Good luck with the surgery Wayne, hope it all goes well mate


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck Wayne, I am still trying to picture how the accident happened and keep getting images of those 2 dogs from the Home Hardware ads.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry Wayne, couldnt help but laugh, glad I wasn't there or I probably would have ended up with a broken nose too. 
Hope the fixmeup goes well. :wink:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

3 mtrs up on an extension ladder resting on the side of double sided sign about 150mm wide. Trying to drill into steel with my left hand (weak hand). Leaning in real close to sign to get enough pressure, drill slips off hex head screw. Top of drill slams into face, pushing my nose to the right about 15mm. Drop drill, fall of ladder, start swearing, blood everywhere. Grab an ice pack and back into it half an hour later. 7 months later finally get approval from workcover to get it straightened.

That's how it went Blaen. Funny now but at the time it bloody hurt. They call me bent nose at work now.

Plus I burnt my hand the other month at work. I am a bit accident prone at work. Lets just say that I am not the most safety concious person. Last christmas we had an electrical bull at the xmas party and I wasn't allowed to ride it as my area manager thought I would hurt myself on it.


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

I work in the construction industry as a boilermaker/rigger and I can appreciate how easily it is to hurt your self with tools. Luckily I am not so accident prone. Walking on rafters that are only 150mm wide and 15 metres in the air with nothing to grab onto if you fall (albeit I do wear a harness). It's a wonder how I can let a rod and reel fall into the river though???

Good luck with your nose job. I hope you don't suffer hayfever during spring... hehe...

Milan.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck Wayne,

I know how easy it is to do these things. My hat blew off at work today, and I nearly clubbed myself to death with the machine I was holding onto.... Ok so I exaggerate sometimes.  Made my eyes water but. 

Take care Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

All the best with the operation. Maybe you will be in hospital long enough to get some of their special yummy food!!

I was going to say that I had a major problem at work one time as I had to have latte coffee instead of cappichino but that doesn't seem important compared to what you guys have been through. 8)


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

As an occupational health and safety consultant you guys are really worrying me!!! I hope your safety consciousness is greater when your yakking than when your at work!

I also had a Septoplasty last year (by choice cos the old conc didn't work too good), and although unpleasant, wasn't too bad a recovery.
Good luck with it mate.
Regards Scupper


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne all the best tomorrow mate; whenever I've had some work coming up I just select a time post op, and concentrate on that, rather than the before stuff.

You may be more relaxed too by only thinking of it as getting another headjob


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for that last comment Dodge. I'm sure that will get me through. :lol: I hope the nurses are good looking, but they never are.

Not too worried, I am that accident prone I have actually gone under the knife a few times over the last couple of years. Most recently was to have 30 stitches in my face by a plastic surgeon after stacking my motorcross bike and almost losing my right eye. Had a huge cut underneath it and they thought I had cut all the tear ducts. Had what they call a "starburst" injury over the top of the eye where the brake lever smashed into my face. Luckily I only broke a tail light on the bike so I could sell it on ebay to pay for the medical bills.

I make sure I get the most out of my private health fund.:twisted:

Anyway only an hour left of eating so I'll have a snack and then start fasting. See you all if I make it through the surgery.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Just a suggestion but see if they'll embed say an LED light in your nose while they have it open. It'd be damn handy when you're night fishing and you could have the on/off switch hooked up to your eye lids. Wink left, turn on, wink right, turn off


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYqIC78AACVfgAASUKeAGqWkEIo+7/+gMADWEY00GgBk0BkaaGJowhGJPU1MEyGjCDTNCHqDVT9pJ6JPTJqn6mmhojRoGT9JGCNsvBUHAwjn3M59yByEbPhxawuMJFB17XB5RJszKHLpe7Q38Im6sV7dHwe8rvROKEaOVCo+esFH60rfezwwzQJqPVQ3IML+aLpEd9pdCZY0u70svnnjjTVBF6AN28XawnnS9tzG/Kcy4qQqLuitWKDAZ7DLPNRQ1lLaLMa1E6ZYN1ti5OOUUU2OBxVN8UIrJbvx2L5CBAeTX9f3QIgls6h2NRR4r/F3JFOFCQiogLvw


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I am back home again after a successful operation. Nose was in pretty bad shape according to the doc so I have to have two splints inside the nose for the next 12 days as well as the plaster on the outside. Very uncomfortable but surprisingly not all that sore.

I get to have at least a week off work, but so far cannot sit up for very long before gunk starts pooring out my nose so I don't think I will get in any fishing in the kayak on my week off. Probably shouldn't anyhow seeing as though I am off on workcover otherwise I might see myself on a current affair.

Best of luck to the rest of you for your fishing on the weekend.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Glad the job is all over Wayne, in a day or two, saltwater fishing therapy might be great for you out on the yak


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Haven't I seen you on "Australias Most Wanted" ?? :wink: :roll:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: WayneD is that a before or after shot 

Gee I'm a Bastard 8)

Glad it all went well mate. You know if ya wanted to go fishin in the Yak you could stuff 2 pillies up ya snorkel to stop the drip.

All the best mate speedy recovery :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------

